# Jeanette Biedermann in ihrem Helloweenkostüm am 31.10.2012 (echt schaurig) 1X



## DER SCHWERE (1 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## steven91 (3 Nov. 2012)

ja schaurig das man sowas kostüm nennt...langweilig zusammengewürfelt...dachte sie hätte style


----------



## comatron (3 Nov. 2012)

Nicht schauriger als sonst.


----------



## argus (3 Nov. 2012)

wer soll das sein


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

argus schrieb:


> wer soll das sein


Solche Fragen...... also wirklich. In Zeiten von Google sowas zu fragen.....


----------



## navseal6 (3 Nov. 2012)

Was soll das denn sein?


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2012)

die Verkleidung ist auf jeden Fall verbesserungsfähig


----------



## urmel78 (4 Nov. 2012)

zum fürchten *grusel*


----------



## dörty (4 Nov. 2012)

navseal6 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn sein?



Sieht man doch. Jeanette Biedermann.

:thx:


----------



## Ludger77 (4 Nov. 2012)

Schreck lass nach!


----------



## Fighter121 (4 Nov. 2012)

Schreck oh schreck:claudi:


----------



## hager (4 Nov. 2012)

ich kann da keine Jeanette Biedermann erkennen !


----------



## Visio20 (4 Nov. 2012)

Passt ja zu Ihr ;-)


----------



## fritscherl2001 (4 Nov. 2012)

was soll das denn für ein kostüm sein ??? Also bitte...


----------



## kayfan02 (4 Nov. 2012)

Wenn die komischen Hände nicht wären würde ich ja sagen das soll wohl Kenny von South Park sein aber....

Trotzdem, danke für das Bild


----------



## ossy (4 Nov. 2012)

die verkleidung ist so gut - das könnte jeder sein


----------



## living4music (4 Nov. 2012)

wenn man es nicht besser wüsste könnte das echt jeder sein.....


----------



## weedy (6 Nov. 2012)

Also sieht nicht nach Halloween aus


----------



## teufel 60 (6 Nov. 2012)

na jasieht schon etwas lächerlich aus:devil:


----------



## BMasterGrand (6 Nov. 2012)

sucht mal nach "Slender", oder "Slender Man" bei google...Ist ein Indie-Game und momentan einigermaßen populär. Daher die Idee für das Kostüm!


----------



## nachbama (6 Nov. 2012)

krasses Bild


----------



## JamesTibiriusKirk (15 Nov. 2012)

Das Kostüm ist den Ausdruck Kostüm nicht wert.


----------



## ma.bla (15 Nov. 2012)

Hilfe, i hab angst


----------



## thechrissi12321 (3 Jan. 2013)

passt doch^^


----------



## kopfhörer (23 März 2013)

ich finde auch sie hätte sich was besseres einfallen lassen können


----------



## McMura (7 Feb. 2014)

Naja, da hätte sie was besseres finden können


----------



## allican (12 Sep. 2014)

nice janette


----------

